# Does anyone have a Bid and Estimate sheet to use?



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

It would save me lots of time making one on a spread sheet if some one have a template for a bid and estimate sheet. I do much more then data cable. This can be installed network racks, and populating it with LAN/WAN network gear. T1 extensions, DSL, Trunk cross connects. PBX installation and so on. If it has inventory I would have to edit it. I could offer a few bucks if you have put alot of work into the spread sheet. 

Thanks much


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

By the time you modify it you can do it yourself. Are you familiar with excel formulas? I am sure many can help with that.

For years I did all my billing and estimating with Lotus and the excel but I was talked into getting quickbooks. I like it better but still do my payroll on excel.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

There used to be a trade a form over *HERE* haven't been there until I logged in today for a while so no promises.


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

We also need to discuss the Legal document called the "Terms and Agreement" form. This is a legal document that breaks down the responsibilities of the client and contractor. How and when payment is to be paid. how many of you ask for a deposit up front? What is the client is super late to open up the business, are they charged for wait time? Do you bill in increments, and expect payment before going to the next stage?


----------



## Phoneguywayne (Oct 9, 2010)

I made my own quote sheet in Excell. I have made a few different ones over the years. One for cabling where I am installing the cable another for terminations only and another for suppling and installing telephone gear. I usually ask for a deposit for telephone gear. I also progress projects. The other thing to take into consideration is the size of the project or how the project is progressing time frame. I work in a smaller town so dont deal with the Terms and Agreement. I have been in business for eleven years and havn't had a problem. Get to know your customer. That my 2 cent worth. Good luck


----------

